# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  One million dollar insurance policy to carry a gun

## hope7134

$1 Million Insurance Policy to Own a GUN? - Glenn Beck Comrade Update!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woyyx...eature=related

----------

